# March 2014 Wine of the Month Club



## kryptonitewine (Feb 28, 2014)

Let’s think spring and get the March Wine of the Month Club started!!!

This informal “Club” is open to anyone who wants to join in.



All participants make a 1 gallon batch of wine. 

Try and think out of the box and come up with a unique and interesting wine to try. Something you’ve never done, or a recipe you’ve done but want to tweak. The idea is to make a small one gallon batch so that if it’s bad you aren’t out a lot of money and supplies. If it’s good, you can make a larger batch.



Post your recipes, any updates and/or photos, as we progress we will all post a summary of what we could have done better on a particular batch (and how), something that went very well, and something that was learned. 

Posting the experience gained is not a requirement, but I think it will help a lot since most of us that are participating are beginners. It is also a way to keep positive and look back and see how much we have learned.



In one year, February 2015, we will begin drinking our wine and post our findings/impressions, etc, for each bottle consumed.



I tried doing hyper links to the prior months but was unsuccessful. I can make wine. I can't make hyperlinks.

*****This months participants*****

Me - tomato cooking wine

2134rick - raspberry port

Wine sleeper - peach/banana/cinnamon

Ray way - tart cherry

Cowboy ram - blackberry
Mango

X-diver - plantain

Droc - tea mead

Vern's gal - mandarin orange spice
Country peach passion

Stress baby - carambola

Honey blunt - cherry coconut

Lickermaker - strawberry


----------



## kryptonitewine (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been wanting to do a cooking wine. What better thing to cook with than tomatoes?! I am creating a recipe and once complete I'll get this baby started and post the recipe.


----------



## 21234rick (Mar 1, 2014)

I would love to join in this month! Now I just need to decide what to make?


----------



## 21234rick (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, I have done a little research, and by combining some recipes, this is what I have come up with. I plan to start the fruit wine at SG 1.090 (22.5 brix) and ferment down to SG 1.040 (10 brix). At this point, I will stop fermentation with Everclear. Using the Pearson square, I will target 20% alcohol.

Raspberry Port-Style Fruit Wine 


6lbs. Red Raspberries
1 banana (to add body)
Sugar or enough to reach a Specific Gravity of 1.090
Water to make 1 ¼ gallon
1 tsp. Yeast Nutrient
¾ tsp. Acid Blend Powder
½ tsp. Pectic Enzyme Powder
1 Campden Tablet (Crushed)
 I will start with slightly more than a gallon, so that once fortified, I hope to end up with 12 splits (375ml) bottles. I will bulk age for 4-6 months, then bottle.

Any suggestions?


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 1, 2014)

Rookie winemaker, so anything I try will be new, unique and interesting for me. Everyone please make suggestions and comments to help me through this process. I’m going to try and make a *Peach/Banana/Cinnamon* Wine. It’s based off several peach wine recipes found on the internet and comments made on this forum.

Here is my plan for one gallon:

3 lbs store frozen peaches
1 lb ripe bananas
1 lb light brown sugar
2 lbs white sugar (Adjust for starting SG of 1.080)
1/16 tsp potassium metabisulphate
1/8 tsp liquid pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp tannin
1 ½ tsp acid blend
1 tsp yeast nutrient
½ tsp yeast energizer
5 pints water + to one gallon
1 packet EC1118 yeast
½ tsp potassium sorbate (Stabilizing)
1/16 tsp potassium metabisulite (Stabilizing)
1 tsp sparkolloid (Clarifier)
2 cinnamon sticks

Peel bananas, slice and place in saucepan with one pint boiling water and simmer for 20 minutes. Take thawed peaches, cooled sliced bananas and place in a fruit straining bag. Mix the brown sugar with four pints boiling water and stir to dissolve sugar. When cool, add all liquid and fruit bag to primary bucket. Add water to bring total to one gallon. Use white sugar to adjust SG to 1.080. Add potassium metabisulphate, pectic enzyme, tannin, acid blend, yeast nutrient and yeast energizer. Let must sit undisturbed overnight covered. Use brew belt if needed to keep temperature in the 70F-80F range.

Add 1 packet of EC1118 yeast per yeast directions and stir primary. Each day, squeeze juice from fruit bag into primary. Remove fruit bag and stir primary then replace fruit bag and cover primary. Do this until SG is less than 1.000. Remove fruit bag and discard. Do not stir. When the SG is below 1.000 for three consecutive days the wine is finished fermenting.

Rack wine and stabilize with potassium sorbate and potassium metabisulite. Degas wine then add Sparkolloid per package instruction. Top up carboy, add airlock, and allow to clear for 2 to 4 weeks.

Rack wine and add simple syrup to backsweeten to your taste. Add cinnamon sticks and allow to age 3-6 months before tasting and bottling.

Well? Will it work and not look and taste like sewer water.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds promising sleeper. Welcome to da club. 


Jim


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 2, 2014)

Mwahaha! I found frozen SOUR CHERRIES!!! So, naturally, I picked up 5.5 Lbs to make my March wine. I've always wanted to make sour cherry wine, as I've heard it can be amazing. 

So here goes! 

This is the potential recipe, I'll post what actually happens once I get all my ducks in a row:

5.5 Lbs Sour Cherries, pitted (except 1 Lb)
Sugar to S.G. 1.090 - est. 2.5Lbs
1.5 Tsp Nutrient - split
1/8 tsp tannin
1 campden tab
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast (to metabolize malic acid)
1/2 oz oak chips (?)
1 vanilla bean, split (?)
1/2 Lb Raisins (?)

Wondering if I should add any/all of the last bits. Thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 3, 2014)

ok, just got back so give me a few days of thinking and will post!


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 3, 2014)

I"m in, but I'm not sure yet what kind of wine I will be making. I have a ton of stuff I need bottled, I'm wanting to do another 6 gallons of Dragon's Blood, and I have a kit that has arrived.
I may take 1 gallon of my 6 gallons of Dragon's Blood I'll be making and do some kind of wild tweak to it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, I am in; going to make a 6 gallon batch of Blackberry as soon a the PH meter arrives in the mail. I am hoping it gets here in the next few days. I am not sure one what recipe I am going to use yet. I also want to start a gallon batch, but not sure what as of yet. I have been drinking the White Cranberry Peach juice at the breakfast table and I like the taste of that. I just may get some of that juice and see what happens.

Jay


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 3, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> Ok, I am in; going to make a 6 gallon batch of Blackberry as soon a the PH meter arrives in the mail. I am hoping it gets here in the next few days. I am not sure one what recipe I am going to use yet. I also want to start a gallon batch, but not sure what as of yet. I have been drinking the White Cranberry Peach juice at the breakfast table and I like the taste of that. I just may get some of that juice and see what happens.
> 
> Jay



I used the White Cranberry Peach as a base for a wine last summer. We drank it too early, it was really good, would have been great given some time!


----------



## x_diver (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been reading this thread for months and am going to jump in. I'm new to wine making but will give it a go.

First, I must confess that I've started already. I saw plantains at the local fruit market a few weeks ago for $0.50 per pound and bought a bunch. They took two weeks to ripen. After they ripened, I peeled them and froze the plantains and their skins in separate bags. 

I then began to do a little research but couldn't find much in terms of recipes for plantain wine. So I figured since plantains are a member of the banana family, I'd use a banana wine recipe. I don't have the whole thing worked out yet but here's what I've got going right now.

(Variation on Jack Keller's Banana Wine [Dry])

- 4.5 lbs of peeled plantains
- 0.5 lbs of plantain skins
- 1.5 lbs raisins
- 6.5 pints of water
- 0.5 tsp pectic enzyme
- 1 campden tablet
- sugar to SG of 1.085
- yeast nutrient
- Red Star Cote Des Blancs yeast

Put plantains, plantain skins (minced), and raisins (minced) in a strainer bag in a primary bucket along with 6 pints of water. Dissolve sugar in 0.5 pints of water and pour over fruit in primary bucket. Add campden tablet and stir. Cover with a clean towel. After 12 hours, add pectic enzyme and stir. After 12 hours, add yeast nutrient and yeast. Stir vigorously every 12 hours.

My primary fermentation has been going for about 5 days now and I'm down to a SG of about 1.005. It smells very "earthy" - which is another way of saying that it smells like plantains and dirt. It also has a brown color. But then again, so did the banana wine that I made 4 months ago when it was in primary - and it is now clear as can be and smells like a chardonnay.

Anyway, it should be below a SG of 1.0 in a few days - at which time I plan to remove the strainer bag and put the wine in secondary. It'll be interesting to see how it compares with making wine from bananas. Jack's recipe calls for 2 tsp of citric acid which I might add - but not until I test with my PH meter.

Anyone else done plantains? Citric acid vs acid blend suggestions?


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 5, 2014)

welcome to WOTM x_diver. 
I haven't done plantains so I can't help there but I would suggest holding off on the citric acid until, as you said, you test your PH/TA. If plantains are similar to bananas in wine your TA probably will be low. Personally if my Ph is good I don't mess with the TA because raising you TA will lower your PH. I think members here are kinda half and half on that one.
As for the difference on citic acid vs blends
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/acid-blend-40028/


----------



## Droc (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd like to join in this month, but I have a quick question first. I'm planning in doing a mead with orange blossom honey. I plan in adding blood orange tisane herbal tea to it (I guess I should keep getting my girlfriend these wild read, some if them sound like they make good wine.). My question is has anyone made a tea mead/ wine. I can't decide if I want to ferment it with the tea added or steep in in afterward. Also, how much would I use. I don't want it to be over powering and my experiences with spices so far leave something to be desired. I always either add too much or too little. Any feedback would be appreciated. Here's a pic of the tea I'll be using. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 5, 2014)

x_diver: I have a book by Terry Garey that in the banana wine recipe states not to use plantains. Makes me wonder if there's a reason for that? Or is it that she just doesn't like the taste? Maybe I'll google it and see what comes up...

Droc: In February I ended up doing two tea batches the first was a tea wine that ended up with an H2S issue and had to be dumped. The second is a Jasmine Tea Mead which smells heavenly, and has fermented quite nicely. I would suggest steeping the tea to regular strength for your water. Then, if it needs topping up or more flavour after fermentation, just make a nice strong cup and go from there  Taste, taste, taste!

For anyone looking to join in this month, remember: most of us are definite newbies. The point is to experiment and have fun! Hopefully learn a few things too. So don't be afraid to jump in and start a batch - we're all in it together


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll act like I know something about the differences between plantains and bananas, even though I may well be full of hot air.

Plantains Bananas 

Starchy
Used as a vegetable
Longer than bananas
Thicker skin
Resemble green bananas, but may be green, yellow or black
 

Sweet
Eaten as a fruit
Shorter than plantains
Thinner skin
Color is green when not fully ripe, yellow when ripe
That starchy, not sweet part of plantains make me wonder if there may be issues with using them in wine. It will be interesting to read what happens, that is for sure.


----------



## Bibelljim (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello,

I was at Costco today and found that they have big bags of frozen blueberries. I was thinking about making wine from these, but I am a newbie and never done that before.

I can't do it now, since my one carboy is full, but after I bottle, I was thinking about making my first wine from real fruit.

Has anyone here done this before? Is this a good idea?


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 5, 2014)

Check out the Daves Dragons Blood thread under recipes. Many people here do this kind of thing all the time.

If all goes as planned, this might be a link to it. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine-41825/


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 5, 2014)

Bibelljim said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was at Costco today and found that they have big bags of frozen blueberries. I was thinking about making wine from these, but I am a newbie and never done that before.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 5, 2014)

I've done some research and finally came up with my recipe for my tomato wine.
I have a bunch of blanched and frozen tomatoes from my garden last year.

5 lbs of tomatoes
1 cup golden raisins
simple syrup - looking for an SG of about 1.85
water to 1.25 gallons
1 tsp acid blend 
1/4 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 tsp nutrient
1 tsp energizer 
Lalvin EC1118

I'm going to add some rosemary and or some thyme to a bottle or two to see how it works out.


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 5, 2014)

I did a plain blueberry wine two summers ago. 4 UK gals using 13.5Lbs frozen wild blueberries. Super yum! We also ended up blending it with some of our concord from that year. Some people have trouble fermenting blueberries - but I think a good nutrient helps that long quite a bit. We had no issues with ours 

Did up the Cherry Wine this evening!

Primary:
5.5 Lbs Tart cherries, thawed and squished (1 Lb had pits)
2 Campden tabs
Sugar to 1.090
1 tsp Yeast nutrient
1/8 tsp Tannin
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
10Grams Medium Toast French Oak
1/2 cup Golden Raisins, chopped
1 Banana
Water to 7.5 Litres
1Pkg Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast (eats malic acid)

Pitched everything into the bucket but the nutrient, pectic, and yeast. Will add pectic enzyme after 12 hours (tomorrow morning), then pitch the yeast tomorrow night, along with the nutrient.

What I'm going for here is to see, basically, what all the fuss is about. Many people rave about tart cherry wines or meads. I've never tried one, but there's a local orchard that makes a tart cherry mead, so I'm thinking I'll pick it up and give it a go. I would never make wine from sweet cherries, as they always end up tasting like cough syrup in the wines I've tasted. Love 'em raw and ripe, hate them as flavouring.

Also, I've planted two of the tiniest cherry 'trees' (twigs?) you've ever seen this past summer. I'm hoping one day to have my own tart cherries to work with and am interested in what it might taste like.


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you Jim for the welcome to ‘da club’ from ‘Doo-Dah’ Kansas. I’m looking forward to trying some new types of wine. I’m really interested in your tomato wine for this month. Will it be something drinkable or is it just used for cooking? I also have a bunch of frozen tomatoes from last year’s garden.


----------



## x_diver (Mar 6, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> x_diver: I have a book by Terry Garey that in the banana wine recipe states not to use plantains. Makes me wonder if there's a reason for that? Or is it that she just doesn't like the taste? Maybe I'll google it and see what comes up...
> 
> Droc: In February I ended up doing two tea batches the first was a tea wine that ended up with an H2S issue and had to be dumped. The second is a Jasmine Tea Mead which smells heavenly, and has fermented quite nicely. I would suggest steeping the tea to regular strength for your water. Then, if it needs topping up or more flavour after fermentation, just make a nice strong cup and go from there  Taste, taste, taste!
> 
> For anyone looking to join in this month, remember: most of us are definite newbies. The point is to experiment and have fun! Hopefully learn a few things too. So don't be afraid to jump in and start a batch - we're all in it together



Yeah, I saw the same thing in Terry Garey's book. But it doesn't say why? So I guess that I'll be finding out.


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay here's my Feb. recipe/s. Since I missed last month I'm going to do 2 similar meads. Just using different teas. I have to leave for a week again next weekend so I'll be pitching it when I get home
The 2 teas are: Mandarine Orange Spice and Country Peach Passion
Per recipe:
3 lbs clover honey
1 cup white grape concentrate
16 tea bags
1 tsp acid blend
1/4 tsp k-meta
1 1/2 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp pectic enzyme
Yeast D47
Heat honey with equal portion of water (below boil) Hold at temp for 10 minutes
Add tea bags for 10 minutes, then remove
Top up with water to 1 gal + 3 cups
Add concentrate, acid blend,1/3 nutrient,pectic enzyme
Once must has cooled below 20C I'll pitch yeast
will step feed the nutrients
I plan to ferment to dry, then backsweeten lightly with a bit more honey and tea


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 6, 2014)

Woot! Good for you Kim. I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 8, 2014)

Ferment is finally going. Took a good 48hrs or so. The wine smells like...cinnamon...???
Looks gorgeous though


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 8, 2014)

*Peach/Banana/Cinnamon Update*

3-7-2014:
I started project this evening. When I hand the fruit bag and brown sugar and 1 gallon of water in the bucket the SG was at 1.068. So I knew at that time I would not be able to add all of my white sugar. So I added ¾ lbs of white sugar and the SG shot up to 1.096. I was looking for a starting SG of 1.080. So I slowly added water to get the SG down to 1.080. It took about a ¼ gallon of water to adjust the SG. Then added the pectic enzyme, acid blend, yeast nutrient, yeast energizer and went to bed. Did not get a ratio of 1:3 for the brown to white sugar like I wanted.

3-8-2014:
This morning I checked the SG and it was down to 1.072. Why?? I added some more white sugar and got it back to 1.080. Then I pitched the yeast per yeast instructions. All I can smell at this point are bananas. Hope the peach shows up sometime.


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 8, 2014)

winesleeper, I have found that it's really hard to bring peach flavor out of the primary. Maybe add some more as an f pak in secondary?


----------



## Stressbaby (Mar 8, 2014)

Late to the party, but will catch up on the recipes later.
My recipe this month: Carambola wine, recipe #2.
The first recipe was a mess. My second batch of wine ever and it was very disappointing. This time, 2x fruit and more attention to fermentation temp and pH. We'll try to bring down the SG to 1.080 and add Optiwhite.

7# starfruit
5 pints water
11 oz sugar
1 Campden
1t acid blend (to start)
1 can Welch's white grape concentrate
1t pectic
2g Optiwhite
GoFerm and Fermaid K, step fed

Combine everything but the pectic, GoFerm, Fermaid K. Wait 12 hours, add pectic. Wait 12 hours, adjust pH to 3.2 and SG to 1.080. Pitch yeast with GoFerm. Step feed with Fermaid K. Usual care. That is the plan anyway.


----------



## x_diver (Mar 9, 2014)

Put my plantains & raisin wine in secondary. It ain't the best smelling wine that I've made but it's got a nice color.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 9, 2014)

*Peach/Banana/Cinnamon Update*

3-9-2014:
Active yeast with lots of bubbles.


----------



## Honeyblunt (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it too late to join this month's? I just got in an impulsey type of mood and bought a few ingredients.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 10, 2014)

Nope, jump right in.

I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to do a March wine and what it's going to be.

I'm running out of room and have 2 6 gallon carboys that I need to get into bottles.
Plus one 5 gallon carboy, 4 1 gallons, and 2 3 gallon carboys that need to be bottled.
I think by the time I get done bottling it will probably be April!


----------



## Honeyblunt (Mar 10, 2014)

Well sweet! I am still hella new to wine making with my first batch still finishing up. That being said, this wine will be most likely pretty wild. Here are the ingredients I have although I'm still working on the amounts. 

5 cups Frozen Dark Sweet Cherries

15 oz coconut juice with pulp

50 oz 100% non concentrate apple juice

50 oz peach flavored apple juice from fresh pressed apples (not concentrate)




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Stressbaby (Mar 11, 2014)

3/11/14 Carambola wine update
This is my third batch and every one has fermented lightning fast.
Down from 1.065 to 1.020 in 36 hours despite the application of cool packs around the bucket to hold the temp down.
I added 7 more ounces of sugar to get the equivalent of SG of 1.085, plus the last 1/8 tsp Fermaid K this morning.
I expect this will be in the secondary by Thursday.
It has the color of fresh OJ.


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 11, 2014)

*Tart Cherry Wine update:*
Racked to secondary, very pretty colour! S.G. Down to 1.028 and dropping fast.
Started to have some H2S again, so splash racked the heck out of it before putting into glass.
I'll try and snap a picture at home tonight.


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 12, 2014)

I've never done this wine of the month club as I just started making wine in January, but I think I should join. 

On Saturday I started a Skeeterpee using the original recipe, however I added 1 packet of toasted Hungarian oak and 5 overripe bananas (peeled and boiled) 

I also pushed the SG slightly higher to 1.110

Today I am finally seeing bubbles start to form in my primary, so hopefully it has finally started fermentation. 

The juice smells and tastes great so far, the only downside is the gray color... I REALLY hope that clears with the addition of sparkolloid!!


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 12, 2014)

JDC - wondering why peel and boil the bananas? I use them in a lot of wine. I freeze them and then slice them - peels and all.


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 12, 2014)

I saw a recipe online for banana wine and it called for peeling and boiling for 15 minutes, so I based it off of that. I've never added banana before


----------



## CowboyRam (Mar 12, 2014)

I pulled out 36 lbs. of Blackberries today to start my blackberry wine; I have decided to use Tom's Blackberry recipe. 

While going through the freezer today I found 7 lbs. of raspberries, 4 lbs. of cranberries, 5 lbs. of blueberries, 6 lbs. of rhubarb, and 6 lbs. of strawberries. I was going to make a gallon batch of white cranberry peach from juice, but now I don't know what I want to make for my gallon batch.


----------



## cintipam (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow!!! I want your freezer!

Pam in cinti


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 12, 2014)

Always wanted to try a rhubarb wine. Going to plant some this year. 


Jim


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 12, 2014)

kryptonitewine said:


> Always wanted to try a rhubarb wine. Going to plant some this year.
> 
> 
> Jim




I've done some reading in rhubarb wine and apparently there are some very different processes that need to be done. Rhubarb contains high levels of oxalic acid... Sites I've read say that if you juice your rhubarb and then freeze it in water bottles, the acid floats to the top and can be easily removed. Alternatively you can add chalk to neutralize the acid, but the levels required will leave a lot of sediment and a chalky taste to the wine...

Oxalic acid is some pretty nasty stuff... From tooth erosion to formation of bladder stones. Ouch. 

Certainly a very good read!


----------



## lickermaker (Mar 12, 2014)

IM trying a strawberry 4 lbs and 2 lbs sugar. One tsp pectic enzyme and 1/2 tsp alfa and glucose anyplace enzymes and 118 yeasr


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 13, 2014)

I did a Rhubarb Berry Mead as my first country wine - it's pretty good, but it was before I learned about the whole acid-reduction thing. So I had to sweeten it quite a bit to get it 'balanced'. Still tastes awesome 

I've heard Rhubarb Champagne is quite good too.


----------



## cintipam (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok, not from personal experience, but from reading Mary's Recipe book. She cautions that Rhubarb is something that you do NOT want to leave in a fermenting bag in the must. Just freeze, thaw, press out the juice and use it. Most of the Oxalic acid is in the leaves. Mary also cautions that if you are using rhubarb from late season, when removing the leave also remove the last inch or so of the stalk as it has more oxalic acid than it does in early season rhubarb.

Yes, I grow it, and I love to just walk around eating it like a stalk of celery. Yes i have acid erosion on my teeth. But I also add Real Lemon to almost all my food and or beverages as a seasoning so I can't say it's just the rhubarb. Weird taste buds I got here.

Pam in cinti


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 13, 2014)

*Peach/Banana/Cinnamon Update*

3-13-2014:
SG was <1.000 for 3 days, so I racked the wine to a glass jug and bottle. Added potassium metabisulfite and potassium sorbate. Next step will be to degas the wine and then add sparkolloid.


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Mwahaha! I found frozen SOUR CHERRIES!!! So, naturally, I picked up 5.5 Lbs to make my March wine. I've always wanted to make sour cherry wine, as I've heard it can be amazing.
> 
> So here goes!
> 
> ...


 


That is one of my favorite wines, just like a cherry pie in a bottle. I didn't add oak or vanilla bean though, the vanilla sounds good and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 15, 2014)

Scott said:


> That is one of my favorite wines, just like a cherry pie in a bottle. I didn't add oak or vanilla bean though, the vanilla sounds good and let us know how it turns out.



I'm really looking forward to it  I will post pics soon, I swear!


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 16, 2014)

I degassed my tomato wine today. I really thought this would be a red wine. The color reminds me of a strawberry wine. Flavor is interesting, but has an alcohol bite to it. I'm looking forward to adding some seasonings soon. I'm going to let it age and develop a little bit more first.


----------



## lickermaker (Mar 17, 2014)

lickermaker said:


> IM trying a strawberry 4 lbs and 2 lbs sugar. One tsp pectic enzyme and 1/2 tsp alfa and glucose anyplace enzymes and 118 yeasr



Well I have racked both into the secondary fermenters at a sg of 1.025 the raspberry is much clearer than the strawberry but it doesn't smell as good! I plan on letting then both continue in there untill i reach a sg of .99. are there any suggestions of other stuff i need to do or may not have read or learned yet? New guy so all advise greatly appreciated!


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey LM,
Could you please post your whole recipe and process? I'm afraid I don't totally understand what you've got going on 
Or did I miss the post with all your recipe info?


----------



## x_diver (Mar 19, 2014)

My plantain and raisin wine is already clear as can be without having to add anything to help it along. It's dark orange like the last picture I posted but clear. Smells musky.

I made some banana and raisin wine about 6 months ago and it has a smooth taste and smells like bananas. Some people have said that it will lose the banana smell whereas others have said theirs hasn't. I am going to give mine another 6 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## CowboyRam (Mar 19, 2014)

Review of my blackberry wine so far: I decided to use Tom's blackberry recipe. With 36lbs of berry's, and 5 3/4 gallons of water I came to the conclusion that it was not all going to fit in my fermentor, so I then split the mixture up between two. I just racked to the carboy today; I ended up with one 6 gallons carboy, and two gallons jugs. I was a little shy on one of the gallon jugs, so I just added some water. I am now short one air lock. For now I just have the lid on loose until I can get another one ordered.


----------



## lickermaker (Mar 21, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Hey LM,
> Could you please post your whole recipe and process? I'm afraid I don't totally understand what you've got going on
> Or did I miss the post with all your recipe info?



o.k. here goes everything. please dont laugh, I am new and asking for help!
what I sanitized everything then used five pounds of each fruit, juiced and strained through a cheesecloth bag added pectic enzyme and gluco amylace enzyme. Added water and suger to reach a sg of 1.085 and cooled then 24 hrs later I pitched 3.5 grams of 1118 yeast per gallon. then fermented out to about 1.02 in a few days so i racked them into a secondary fermenter and added some K-metabisulfite. it has been sitting in there settling out but still cloudy. and one smelled really good and one off.


----------



## reefman (Mar 21, 2014)

winesleeper said:


> 3-13-2014:
> SG was <1.000 for 3 days, so I racked the wine to a glass jug and bottle. Added potassium metabisulfite and potassium sorbate. Next step will be to degas the wine and then add sparkolloid.


*Peach/Banana/Cinnamon Update

this one sounds good, let us know how it turns out.
I may give it a try.
*


----------



## reefman (Mar 21, 2014)

what is "alfa and glucose anyplace enzymes" used for? That's one I never heard before.


----------



## lickermaker (Mar 21, 2014)

reefman said:


> what is "alfa and glucose anyplace enzymes" used for? That's one I never heard before.



that was supposed to be amylase enzymes. the guy at our local wine supply shop said they break down the starch in fruits to extract more natural sugars. I'm new to this and don't wanna be a sucker and put money in stuff i don't need to be using but at the same time i don't wanna pour out rotten juice either


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 23, 2014)

*Peach/Banana/Cinnamon Update*

Well, finally got the wine degassed and had my first taste test. Nothing, no peach or banana flavors at all just a slight fruity smell. This is where the rookie winemaker could use some help. Do I need an fpac? If so, how do I make one using the same frozen peaches? How much do I need to make and use for a gallon of wine? Adding flavor at the end is like cheating. Right?? Still planning on adding the cinnamon sticks during ageing process. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Winesleeper!

Going by your recipe, it looks like it will be a lightly flavoured wine at then end based on the amount of fruit you used. If that's not what you're going for, definitely look into an f-pack. Or an extract addition. It's not cheating if you like how it tastes  There are some really good threads on making f-packs, you should check them out!

Go gently with the cinnamon - it can quickly overpower the wine I would start with a half stick and give it a week before tasting. 

And remember - it's still really green! It will settle down over the next few months and the flvours will come forward more. There's my 2 cents, for what it's worth.


----------



## reefman (Mar 23, 2014)

did you back sweeten yet? that will help bring out the flavors as well, but peach and banana do not leave much flavor behind.
Do as Rayway said with the cinnamon. 2 sticks might be way too overpowering.


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 24, 2014)

*sigh*

Well, it looks like March has completely gotten away from me. I haven't made or bottled ANY wine this month!

Between work, attempting to get my garden in order, and family stuff, there just isn't enough time in the day.

I'm glad we still have people participating in WOTM, though. It's fun to read about what everyone else is doing.

I think for next months thread, I may just set about making myself a chore/goal list and if I get everything crossed off, then make more wine!


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeri! It's been a long time since we've seen you around!

Lol, I was thinking the same thing about April, but I'm having too much fun (and I've already picked up the ingredients...). I'm having trouble getting some of my WOTM wines to clear, so I can't move forward with tweaking/bottling until they're ready  I guess I'll have to clean more of those jugs I have sitting in the basement.


----------



## CowboyRam (Mar 25, 2014)

Just started a gallon of mango. We will see how well this will goes.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm out of carboys again. Not to mention room. Gonna build some shelves to get the one gallon carboys higher. Rossi is on sale again for $9 so I'll pick some up for the bottles. I use it for topping up. 

Gotta start thinking of April. I still have some chocolate covered cherries but already have two chocolate wines going. Need to expand my horizons. 


Jim


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm going to do Lime-Nectarine in April. I've still got 5 Lbs nectarines and I picked up a couple little bottles of lime juice. Should be fun!

The Tart Cherry is clearing like I've never seen on another wine. It's bright, berry red and I want to drink it NOW! Lol.

Jim - any edible flowers blooming where you are? Spring fruit? There's so much fun to be has


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 26, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Jim - any edible flowers blooming where you are? Spring fruit? There's so much fun to be has



Ah yes, I agree, lots of fun to be had. Unfortunately, no flowers in bloom yet, were still in winter mode here! I'm beginning to think this winter will never end. Our normal high is in the 50's and our high yesterday was 28, today should be balmy at 32. The Midwest is NOT supposed to be this cold. We had snow again on Sunday and Monday.

I do want to do a dandelion wine but that going to be awhile. May or June.


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> I'm going to do Lime-Nectarine in April. I've still got 5 Lbs nectarines and I picked up a couple little bottles of lime juice. Should be fun!
> 
> The Tart Cherry is clearing like I've never seen on another wine. It's bright, berry red and I want to drink it NOW! Lol.
> 
> Jim - any edible flowers blooming where you are? Spring fruit? There's so much fun to be has


 



If I remember right someone was going to post a photo... hmm maybe from post #49???

Nothing blooming here either, trees just starting to bud out but veeeerrrry slowly though.


----------



## cintipam (Mar 26, 2014)

Jim, where is Rossi on sale? Also, which size is $9? I agree, great for topping, then reuse bottle. 

Thanks

Pam in cinti


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 26, 2014)

Scott said:


> If I remember right someone was going to post a photo... hmm maybe from post #49???
> 
> Nothing blooming here either, trees just starting to bud out but veeeerrrry slowly though.



Argh! You caught me! I'll get on that tonight 

I hear you about the winter never ending. I'm just SO DONE with the snow and freezing cold.


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 26, 2014)

*Peach/Banana/Cinnamon Update*

Took “the rayway” and “reefman” advice and made a peach f-pack Sunday afternoon and added it to my wine. Then I waited 24 hours before I added my sparkolloid. After it clears I plan on racking the wine, back sweeten and add only HALF of a stick of cinnamon. March has been so much fun making this gallon of wine that I’m already thinking about April. Blueberry/??


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 26, 2014)

Was your wine finished fermenting Winesleeper? Did you sorbate and sulfite? We want to make sure you don't get an eruption 

Mmmmmm. Blueberry - pretty much can't go wrong there!

FYI - my stupid phone won't connect to the 'net. Will upload my little pic tomorrow (so she says).


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes it was done fermenting. Had a SG of .994 for three days. Also added the sorbate and sulfite a few days before I added the f-pack. Thanks for asking. Does the cinnamon stick continue adding flavor with time or does it stop after a few months?


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 26, 2014)

Good stuff!

Likely you won't want it to go further than a month - if it's not enough by then, take it out and add another half. IMHO


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally. Geeze, what it takes for me to download a picture these days! 

It's a bit stirred up from carrying it to the window, but it gives a better idea of the colour.


----------



## reefman (Mar 27, 2014)

Really nice color. Looks tasty.


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 27, 2014)

That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 28, 2014)

So I did get my 2 tea wines going, I just haven't had time to get it off paper and on here,lol. Figured I'd better get at it before April is due! I posted back on pg.3 here the recipe I was planning on with the 2 different teas. I strayed a bit from that and this is what I did for each tea mead :
Tea Mead
3 lbs honey (4 cups)+ 4 cups water
1 ¼ c White grape juice concentrate
2 L + 3 C water
16 tea bags
.60g FermK (will add more .32g on day 2 &4)
.5g Dap on both day 2 &4
Yeast D47
Combined the honey and 4 cups water, heated to just below boil. Added tea bags and let steep for 20 minutes. Removed tea bags, added additional water and grape juice, let cool then added FermK & Dap. Let sit overnight then pitched yeast. My starting SG was: Orange 1.112 Peach 1.102 Temp on both 64F. I've been fermenting at a cooler temp than normal,trying to keep it in the low 60's.
It was kinda weird that they were both done identically but the starting SG was different ( and believe me I triple checked)
Anyways I racked them both today and added k-meta. Orange SG 1.026 Peach 1.010


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 28, 2014)

Yaay Kim! E-high Five for Mazers! Lol. Thanks for posting - better late than never!

Hey people, let's start summing up our month (I can't believe it's the end of MARCH!!). Please post your recipes in detail if you haven't already, let us know what you learned this month, etc.

Jim - are you cook to post what everyone made this month on the OP?

(Oops. Sorry people, that's my 'bossy pants' showing...)


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 28, 2014)

I completely forgot to do that. I'll update. 


Jim


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 28, 2014)

cintipam said:


> Jim, where is Rossi on sale? Also, which size is $9? I agree, great for topping, then reuse bottle.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pam in cinti




My local grocery store often sells the gallon jugs for $9. Cheapest has been $8.88. I usually pick up a paisano and/or a moscato. 


Jim


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 28, 2014)

kryptonitewine said:


> I completely forgot to do that. I'll update.
> 
> 
> Jim



hahaha! well you're still doing good! With moving at the end of may I think I can take this on for July but I know most realize it takes a bit of time to do this
so finding the time...


----------



## kryptonitewine (Mar 28, 2014)

Just updated the list. Hopefully I got everyone. 


Jim


----------



## cintipam (Mar 28, 2014)

Jim, that is a phenomenal price. Cheapest Rossi around here is 16-17 bucks a gallon depending on variety. I was sure you were going to say it was for a reg bottle.

I wish we had deals like that. Cheap top off wine, cheap bottles.

Pam in cinti


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 31, 2014)

*March - Tart Cherry Wine*

Did well:I felt I managed my nutrients much better this month. Apparently having actual nutrients from fruit helps when it comes to that (v.s. tea, which has none)
Could have done better: At this point I'm entirely happy with how this is coming along - so nothing to add here!
What I learned: Tart cherries smell AMAZING and exactly like tart cherries when they're finished fermenting. Every time I catch a whiff when I'm racking it's like someone just crushed a bunch of them under my nose. It's heaven! Many other fruits I've fermented smell nothing like the original fruit, so this was a pleasant surprise.

I was really hoping to see what all the fuss was about. In the book I have by Terry Garey she states to "make as much of this wine as you can afford. Heck! Make more than you can afford!" Which to me says it's got to be something pretty special. 

There is currently 1.5 gallons of it, and I'm thinking I might split it up like so: 1/2 gal with extra oak, 1/2 gal leave it as is, 1/2 gal with vanilla bean. This will get me exactly three bottles of each, so I can try them at the year mark, 18 months, and 2 years or so. If one of them is significantly better than the others, I'll know which kind to make next time! Also, I'm thinking since I now have a supply of these cherries, I might toss them into a melomel this year - honey dependent.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Mar 31, 2014)

kryptonitewine said:


> Just updated the list. Hopefully I got everyone.
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim, I don't see my or Jeri's name on that list. Oh wait, we both slacked off this month. Heck, I haven't even posted March. :> 
Because Spring has finally arrived in Texas, we should get a hall pass. With so much garden stuff going on this month, it's been pretty hard for me. 

I have been reading the thread and it sounds like there were some rally good ones going. I hope everyone posts their findings. With pics if you can. I love show and tell.


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 31, 2014)

Guess i missed the cutoff. I'm making a Hungarian Oaked / banana Skeeterpee. I haven't seen it done here before so I figured it would be fun. 

Original recipe, but with 5 bananas, a pack of toasted Hungarian oak powder and SG of 1.110 (dumped a bit too much sugar)


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 31, 2014)

JDesCotes said:


> Guess i missed the cutoff. I'm making a Hungarian Oaked / banana Skeeterpee. I haven't seen it done here before so I figured it would be fun.
> 
> Original recipe, but with 5 bananas, a pack of toasted Hungarian oak powder and SG of 1.110 (dumped a bit too much sugar)



Why is it too late? It's still March!!

Lol, welcome


----------



## winesleeper (Mar 31, 2014)

*Peach/Banana/Cinnamon Update & Summary*

Today I racked, back sweeten and added a 3” cinnamon stick. After a month I’m going to check on the cinnamon flavor. Plan on bottling the wine at 6 months.

What I learned: Wanted a 1:2 on the brown to white sugar. My peaches were really sweet and I started with 1 lb of brown sugar. So I only got to add 1 lb of white sugar to get a SG of 1.080. With back sweetening, next time I want a starting SG of 1.090 to offset the loss of wine. Hopefully after 6 months the peach flavor will be stronger and the cinnamon will not be too strong. Also, I think it’s just as much work to make a gallon of wine as it is to make 6 gallons. But, it only cost me about $15 to make and I learned something?? about peach wine. Thinking about April.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 2, 2014)

April will be up momentarily.

Please join us!!!


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 3, 2014)

I know I'm a few days late but I figured I'd do my 3 lessons:
*what I did well* had patience, blended well and fed proper (I hope)
*Could have done better*I'm not really sure at this stage,so far all is good
*What I have learned* make more so I have for topping up so I can end with a full gal.


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 2, 2014)

Starfruit (carambola) wine bottled today. If making starfruit wine, you definitely need 5-6# of fruit. Do not use the 3# Keller recommends. Also, pay strict attention to pH because if the pH is too high, this wine is awful. With the pH properly adjusted and the wine backsweetened, this is a very nice wine. Crystal clear. I backsweetened with 70g sugar. Drinkable right now.


----------



## BernardSmith (Aug 2, 2014)

Stressbaby said:


> Starfruit (carambola) wine bottled today. If making starfruit wine, you definitely need 5-6# of fruit. Do not use the 3# Keller recommends. Also, pay strict attention to pH because if the pH is too high, this wine is awful. With the pH properly adjusted and the wine backsweetened, this is a very nice wine. Crystal clear. I backsweetened with 70g sugar. Drinkable right now.



Just asking for clarification. When you say that if the pH is too high the wine is awful do you mean when the acidity level is too high or when it is too low? A high pH means low acidity. A low pH means high acidity. Should star fruit wine be low acid? What pH should we be aiming for?


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 2, 2014)

Bernard, 
Just as I said...when the pH is too high (acidity too low), starfruit wine is just not very good. The Keller recipe, at least for me, makes for a flabby wine. I'm using 'Kari.' For this batch, I adjusted pH from 3.89 to 3.28 using acid blend. However, I made post fermentation adjustments on a prior batch using both acid bland and citric acid. Next time I may try my preferment adjustments using a combination of citric and acid blend. I think citric helps bring forward the starfruit flavor a little more. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## winesleeper (Sep 9, 2014)

*Peach/Banana/Cinnamon Update*

Bottled my wine at the 6 month mark and ended up with (5) 750 ml bottles and a very small taste.
Starting SG 1.080
Finished SG .992
Added small f-pack and back sweetened
Final SG 1.010
TA .59%
ABV 11%
Could smell peach in the wine and taste slight peach flavor at the beginning with the alcohol taste. No smell or taste of cinnamon. Fruity flavor that lingers in the mouth, think its banana. Will try a bottle in a month and try to keep a bottle for the one year mark.


----------



## JDesCotes (Sep 9, 2014)

Just bottled my 6 gallon carboy made with 10 pounds of hand picked ontario strawberries (I picked them... Way too much work)

During setup I added about 2big tbsp of citric acid and 1.5tsp wine tannin. I also made a quick Fpack with some of the strawberry juice before I added yeast which I added after fermentation and clearing had finished. 

This wine is AMAZING. it tastes like drinking a glass of fresh strawberries with alcohol. The citric acid really draws out the natural sweetness of the berries!

Can't wait to try this wine a year down the road.


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 23, 2014)

Made up a sample label for my tart cherry last night:


----------



## x_diver (Nov 23, 2014)

x_diver said:


> View attachment 14315
> 
> 
> Put my plantains & raisin wine in secondary. It ain't the best smelling wine that I've made but it's got a nice color.
> ...




Ok, I poured my plantain raisin wine down the drain. It cleared easily, but it still smells like a combination of nasty gym socks and maple syrup. I definitely don't want to taste it. I also don't want to let it sit and then risk smelling it again for fear of what I might do. Now I know what Terry Garvey meant.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah! Interesting. So plantains are out then.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 23, 2014)

Awwww....sorry to hear you had to do that.

I've done that with two of mine so far, so I feel your pain.


Rayway,
Now I can't stop singing Cherry Bomb!!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 24, 2014)

@jericurl Lol! I know! Every time I see that label it starts playing in my head


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 31, 2015)

Finishing this one up in preparation for bottling! I added invert sugar to S.G. 1.010, 1 tsp of homemade vanilla, sorbate, and sulphite.

This is going to be AWESOME. I very seldom keep the sample bit to sip on after adjusting and before bottling, and I had to have this one. I'll keep it to the side for a couple of weeks, to make sure it's not re-fermenting, and will bottle it.


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 10, 2015)

Bottled last night! Got exactly 6x750mL bottles plus a glass.

I'll take pics once I've got it labeled. I'm really excited about this one and can't wait to 'officially' crack a bottle open. I guess that will be next month!?! Lol. Wow, a year already.


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 25, 2016)

I cracked a bottle of this Tart Cherry last night.

Taste: it was smooth (at 13% that's awesome!), slightly sweet, with a hint of cherry. Vanilla at the back of the throat.

I found it to be a bit flabby. Somehow with my early wines, I over-adjusted for the extremely acidic fruit I have to use and it comes out flat! Who knew. I'll start doing more acid adjustments post ferment I think. If this had a bit more acid the cherry would have really popped. So...note to self for next time. I would also go far heavier on the fruit, because tart cherries are awesome!

Other than the lack of zing, I'm fairly happy with this wine. There are no off flavours, the vanilla supports the cherry without being too vanilla-y. The mouth feel is lovely: not to thin, and not thick. I drank this warm, as I sometimes find that when I chill a wine it disguises the imperfections - and it was lovely.


----------

